# This boy loves the Rain......



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Happen to look out the door and found Cruiser like this...... He loves the rain and I have a hard time getting him in.....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I love yr dogs and yr pictures cos they are so entertaining!.Thanks!.L


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Yup - gorgeous dogs and photos! That's so funny that he loves the rain! Mine aren't afraid, but don't want to be out in it. :


Tiffany


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like someone has been playing with their pool.....instead of in it!  he does look awful happy being wet!

Merlin likes the rain too...........we have taken many long walks in it. I, however, don't appreciate it as much!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Come on Mom, turn that pool over and fill it up!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Come on Mom, turn that pool over and fill it up!


The pool sprung a leak.... :uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Can't imagine how that pool would spring a leak with all those beautiful goldens having such a great time in it. LOL Love your pics.:wave:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that is my kind of dog. He reminds me of Laurel for a long time everytime it rained she thought it was time to go to the lake. She would just sit in the lake and let it rain on her. I told you she wasn;t smartest dog in the world. ROFL


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

That is so cute. I also peeked at the Rosie learning about mud pictures too. She's quite the little miss. Your goldens are so adorable. I love to see them having fun together.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That boy must be part duck. The rain sure doesn't stop him from his daily rounds.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There that handsome boy is and he reminds me so much of Bama. I love him laying in the rain in his pool. I told you it would drag Hooch out to see picturs of his boy.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is so funny, he looks like come on Mom fill the pool, great pictures.


----------

